

Why Does Apple Still Have An IE6 Screenshot on its Quicktime Download Page? - jabo
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

======
jeggers5
They like to show Window's in an obsolete manor, that or they aren't bothered
to change it.

I don't know if you noticed but the icon for a networked windows pc in the
Finder is actually a pc with the blue screen of death :P (I find that a little
unprofessional of Apple tbh tho)

~~~
speby
It's kind of an easter egg since most users will never notice unless it's the
few people that make their Finder icons absolutely huge. It's definitely just
to poke fun and since it isn't in anyone's face, it's not that unprofessional.

------
jabo
You need to access the link from a Windows machine. Even on Windows 7, an IE6
screenshot shows up.

------
rbanffy
Looks like Safari on a Mac to me

~~~
sixcorners
What windows users see:

[http://images.apple.com/quicktime/download/images/hero-
pc-20...](http://images.apple.com/quicktime/download/images/hero-
pc-20100501.png)

~~~
rbanffy
I notice the contents are misaligned too...

------
dsl
They want it to look exactly as most Windows users will see it.

~~~
nickmolnar2
Ummm.

<http://www.theie6countdown.com/>

------
Kwpolska
Who uses QuickTime anyways? Nobody cares about it. Quite frankly, I haven't
noticed it while looking at this page an hour ago.

